# My first swiss show brag



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all.

Well after a few months settling in I have ventured out to my first show today with Darcy. He behaved himself very well considering he has not been shown for nine months! He was on his own in his class, not many of his colouring out here. He got his first CAP and also got nominated. It was a lovely day but I had to concentrate very hard because everything was done in German and French lol.

We are booked in for two days so Im hoping tomorrow will be just as nice but not as expensive, spent a small fortune

Izzie


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

well done thats great yeah can cost going to shows then there's all the nice stuff you can buy, and seem to come home with more stuff then you really want


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks excellent, Weldone both. Even more of a challenge in a diff language


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carol said:


> well done thats great yeah can cost going to shows then there's all the nice stuff you can buy, and seem to come home with more stuff then you really want





Biawhiska said:


> Thanks excellent, Weldone both. Even more of a challenge in a diff language


Hi,

My hubby will have a fit with all the stuff I got, all necessary stuff of course, and I was really good and didn't buy the water fountain I really liked! Next time though lol.

Yep Biawhiska it was a bit of a challenge and I think Im feeling more tired from that than anything else. It has been an interesting day, some absolutely stunning cats which were breathtaking. We were home within an hour and a half lol.

Off to bed soonish so I can do it again tomorrow.

Izzie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

That great new, glad you enjoyed it, Well donr Darcy xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My hubby will have a fit with all the stuff I got, all necessary stuff of course, and I was really good and didn't buy the water fountain I really liked! Next time though lol.
> 
> ...


All the best for tomorrow, enjoy your sleep  I was at the beford show today, one day enough for me!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Izzie and Darcy of course 
Lol - I'd struggle to keep up in English let alone French and German!
Hope you have a good day tomorrow


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

:biggrin: WELL DONE DARCY AND JOANNE!!:biggrin: you should be so proud hes a stunning boy, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks guys and gals,

Absolutely shattered, Darcy got his second CAP so one more to go. Found out he has qualified for the World Winners show as well so Im pretty chuffed really. 

Looking forward to a nice quiet day tomorrow and Darcy can chill out on the balcony with no shows to worry about for a few weeks. A great weekend all round, have spent a small fortune though got a new set of drapes lol:hand:

Izzie


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Thanks guys and gals,
> 
> Absolutely shattered, Darcy got his second CAP so one more to go. Found out he has qualified for the World Winners show as well so Im pretty chuffed really.
> 
> ...


WAY TO GO DARCY AND JOANNE!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON QUALIFING FOR THE WORLD WINNERS SHOW!!! BET HIS BREEDER AND YOU WILL BE SO PROUD WELL DONE!!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> WAY TO GO DARCY AND JOANNE!!!! CONGRATULATIONS ON QUALIFING FOR THE WORLD WINNERS SHOW!!! BET HIS BREEDER AND YOU WILL BE SO PROUD WELL DONE!!


Thanks DK Im very happy tonight, and come hell or high water I will be there this year. I have qualified for the UK Winners show three years in a row and never got there lol!

Izzie


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done Joanne,

We went to the Winnders show in Holland a couple of years ago (just supporting Lynne Geary not showing). It's definatly worth a trip, especially as it's in Switzerland this year.


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

congratz! that sounds amazing


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Kiskasiberians said:


> Well done Joanne,
> 
> We went to the Winnders show in Holland a couple of years ago (just supporting Lynne Geary not showing). It's definatly worth a trip, especially as it's in Switzerland this year.


Thanks Karen it was a great day, just took alot more concentration than a FB show lol!

Joanne


IndysMamma said:


> congratz! that sounds amazing


Thanks, I hope some Uk folk make it over, it would be lovely to see you there.

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone guys! Pics???????


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Weldone guys! Pics???????


Hi,

I took one pic, there were photographers going round snapping away but the pics were pretty awful really.

It was a great weekend but Im a wreck today lol.

Izzie


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi well done to you all. me thinking to of getting the water fountain. you do spend a fortune on things cant help it. have a relaxing day and well done to you all bril


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

sophie 1 said:


> hi well done to you all. me thinking to of getting the water fountain. you do spend a fortune on things cant help it. have a relaxing day and well done to you all bril


Thanks lol, funnily enough I was looking at a water fountain, there were two I liked but after a bad experience with one a few years back I decided no.

I did buy a brand new set of drapes. I love drapes but after finding out that the pens here are actually bigger I thought what a great excuse to buy some more.

Izzie
Which fountain do you like just out of interest?


----------



## sophie 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

hi not really looked at any yet or have any idea how much. letme know if you get one


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I will do Sophie, still weighing it up, the last one flooded the kitchen lol. It has kind of put me off. The little one I saw at the show was more simple in design so may do well.

Izzie


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh well done on your success. Shame you don't have any photos.

I love this water fountain

CATMATE MULTI LEVEL WATER FOUNTAIN * PURE SIMPLICITY * on eBay, also Dishes Feeders, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 06-May-09 17:22:00 BST)
It is just brill - so is all but silent too which is great. I have bought several different fountains over the past few years but this has to be, in my opinion, the best. Dead easy to clean too - just in two parts.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

Don't know how I missed your reply. I am hoping that the cat fountain I saw at the last show is available, its very basic.

We are at a show this weekend so will be making sure we get plenty of pics. Then we are having a break for the summer to allow the boys to keep cool and have a full moult lol.

Izzie


----------

